# cheap flat bands



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

i just bought some of these http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0017LR7CU and they make great flat bands.i was able to make 25 band sets(i draw to my shoulder,two strips per side) for 8 dollars which is a lot cheaper than theraband.it also takes a lot less work,just a cut or two and your done.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes 107s are pretty good. I like them. There is a whole thread dedicated to 107s here http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10254-alliance-107-rubber-band-tests/page__hl__107s__fromsearch__1

You put two strips on each side? That must be a very heavy pull. I am willing to bet a single strip shoots just as fast .. or even faster. But maybe not.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I use them as well, not as good as gum rubber but cheap and easy... I also like using the 107 crepe, for backyard plinking they dont have alot of punch but but they are fine knocking over cans when you have limited space...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I use Alliance 107s and 105s. Sometimes I use them straight, and sometimes I cut them to a taper. They are great for just plinking around. I also bought Sparko brand 107s, and found they are a little faster than the Alliance ... but that could just be differences in production runs.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Yes 107s are pretty good. I like them. There is a whole thread dedicated to 107s here http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1
> 
> You put two strips on each side? That must be a very heavy pull. I am willing to bet a single strip shoots just as fast .. or even faster. But maybe not.


yeah pretty heavy pull.but i start to get bored if the bands are too weak.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

fyi ... Staples has Alliance Sterling #107 for $8.29 and SHIPPING is FREE.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

knolltop said:


> fyi ... Staples has Alliance Sterling #107 for $8.29 and SHIPPING is FREE.


my shipping was free


----------

